#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-01
<BranCo_SCB> Sta je Paste.Ubuntu.com?
<BranCo_SCB> Pozdrav prisutnima. Ako su prisutni.
<opetnaistommestu> Pozdrav.
<BranCo_SCB> Da li je neko mozda moze da me savetuje kako da Thumbnals PDF fajlovi budu velicine kao i u Windows-u
<BranCo_SCB> A da pri tome ne izgube kvalitet kad se poveca.
<StephenS> shvatih Boze ovo sazvezdje je za nju provincija
<StephenS> a srce stade kao dete da se otima
<StephenS> trazili smo se po prethodnim zivotima
<StephenS> ostavih iza sebe svet zablude promasaje koji tiste, prosto lako ko neko beznacajno pristaniste
<StephenS> i da mi je da se jos samo jednom zaljubim, opet bih uzeo kostim vecnog decaka
<StephenS> i opet bih smislio kako da prodangubim dok ona ne sleti niz hodnik studenjaka
<StephenS> :)
<promis> Neka nostalgija?
<StephenS> ma odjebi bre
<promis> hahaha
<maletaski> ?!
<FiReSTaRT> jesam li propustio nesto ? :(
<promis> mmmmm... ništa.
<FiReSTaRT> promis: pa sta je to bilo toliko smesno?
<promis> StephenS: me je oterao u kurac, pa mi bilo smešno
<StephenS> jbg
<StephenS> [05:49:03]: <promis> StephenS jebi se
<StephenS> i ko je sad koga oterao u k***?
<promis> hahaha, falsivikuje logove :D
<StephenS> nemoj da lazes
<promis> ako ćemo tačno, nije me terao u kurac, rekao mi je da odjebem.
<FiReSTaRT> ok
<FiReSTaRT> sad vala nista ne kapiram
<FiReSTaRT> pretpostavljam da je doslo do nekog nesporazuma
<FiReSTaRT> i da i dalje cekamo civilizovano resenje :P
<Anpu> jel forum nekom nedostupan?
<promis> meni
<StephenS> ja smokam weeedidc
<StephenS> weed is good
<StephenS> good is weed
<Anpu> jel to neki distro? :P
<Anpu> ponovo radi bioskop (forum, sajt & co)
<promis> Poginuo Luis
<Topi88> Dobro veče ljudi :D
<maletaski> dobro veče
<Topi88> malteski Å¡ta se radi? :)
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> nije malteski nego maletaski ;D
<Topi88> hehhe
<Topi88> znam rekoh malo da se našalim :D
<maletaski> :D
<Topi88> Ovaj ubuntu je haso majke mi
<Topi88> kamo sreće da sam ga ranije instalirao
<Topi88> :D
<promis> pa i nije
<promis> tek od 8.04
<promis> je zasijao
<promis> rekao bih
<promis> mada ga nisam koristio pre toga
<StephenS> smokam weed
<StephenS> weed je dobar
<StephenS> weeeeeedddiiiic
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4FqD_Dvjmg
<StephenS> owo je prava pesma
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4FqD_Dvjmg
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-02
<pure|d> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<promis> ono
<pure|d> poz promis!
<pure|d> jel koristis kakav player za pustanje video fajlova?
<pure|d> tacnije, filmova?
<pure|d> promis, jel si tu?
<pure|d> mis-PRO
<pure|d> :D
<promis> pa valjda sam tu
<pure|d> mousePRO
<promis> VLC
<pure|d> jel koristis ovo sto sam napisao?
<pure|d> e, super i ja isto
<pure|d> jel koristis standardni skin ili si promenio za neki koji je tebi ok?
<pure|d> brate, jel si jeo ti?
<promis> podrazumevani
<pure|d> ok. ja moram izgleda da koristim podrazumevani
<promis> a, smetati Å¡to ti ne odgovaram iste sekunde
<pure|d> kada instaliram neki drugi, nece da radi
<pure|d> da, :D
<promis> pa, sine, mnogo oćeš
<pure|d> nemoj ti meni sine, mogu deda da ti budem :)
<pure|d> nadam se da si raspolozen
<promis> sin je zamena za čovek
<promis> ili brat
<pure|d> aha, ma cool
<promis> sve zavisi u kom periodu si živeo
<promis> mada i u kom kraju
<pure|d> ej, ne filozofiraj nego misli
<pure|d> treba mi pomoc
<promis> zašta bre?
<pure|d> a, znam da ti koristis vlc
<pure|d> pa, ovo za skin
<pure|d> nece da mi radi player ako promenim skin
<promis> oćeš da ga skinaš
<promis> jel si ti neki skins?
<pure|d> da
<promis> kožoglavi?
<pure|d> ne znam da li da pokusam sa restartovanjem masine, mada mi se cini uzalud
<promis> ma jok
<promis> odagle ti koža?
<pure|d> da, ja sam skinhead i zivim u londonu i sutiram prodavacice i ostale slucajne prolzanike u cevanice.
<pure|d> skinuo sam kozu sa zvanicnog sajta
<pure|d> probao sam do sada dve koze i player nece da radi, ali kada ga vratim na staru kozu, radi normalno
<promis> a ona kože koja se dobija uz njega jel ona radi?
<pure|d> da, ona radi
<pure|d> ne mozes bukvalno da prevedes koza
<promis> pazi mislim na default kožu ne na native style
<pure|d> da li mozes da pojasnis to?
<pure|d> sta je native style u ovom slucaju, ako mislis podrazumevani stil, to radi
<promis> pa, kad odeš u preferences ima dve opcije: use native style i use custom skin
<pure|d> cek, da vidim
<promis> da li ti radi ta inicijalna koža
<pure|d> da, da.
<pure|d> ja moram da pritisnem "skins" kako bih uvezao novu navlaku-kozu
<promis> inače, nisam još jeo
<pure|d> nadam se da nisi gladan barem jos nekih pola sata?
<pure|d> :D
<promis> dobro
<promis> radi ti inicijalna koža koja je crna
<pure|d> ne
<pure|d> radi, ali ne pusta video
<pure|d> tj. player otkaze
<pure|d> inace, podrazumevana koza je kod mene siva
<promis> pa evo ja sam promenio u kožu i pušta film
<pure|d> sta mislis, da li da restratujem masinu?
<pure|d> i ovo mi je takodje vazno, a tice se font-ova
<pure|d> da li koristis podrazumevani ili si menjao
<promis> nisam menjao čini mi se
<pure|d> za velicinu fonta podesavanja su prilicno siromasna. ja sam u mplayer, config fajlu mogao sa fontom da uradim sta sam hteo
<pure|d> ovde su ponudjene jako siromasne opcije, tipa... normal, large, big, very big...
<promis> http://www.tipsotricks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/VLC-Media-Player-Black-Default-Skin.gif
<promis> jel si ovu stavio?
<pure|d> ne
<promis> meni je ona default
<pure|d> mada i ta izgleda ok
<pure|d> blago li se tebi :(
<promis> pa koja ti je verzija VLC-a?
<pure|d> cek da vidim
<pure|d> 1.0.6
<pure|d> a, tvoj?
<promis> 1,1,9
<pure|d> u, lave. imas napredniju verziju
<promis> matoro ti je to
<promis> možda ima neki bag oko koža
<pure|d> kako da instaliram novu preko ove koju vec imam?
<promis> koji ubuntu?
<pure|d> 10.04
<promis> saću da ti nađem
<pure|d> e, ajde
<pure|d> :)
<promis> evo našao sam ti 1.11.1
<promis> pardon 1,1,11
<promis> to ti je bolje od mene ;)
<pure|d> e, super
<pure|d> moci cu da se lozim
<pure|d> :D
<promis> jel si nekad dodavao ppa riznice?
<pure|d> jesam
<promis> okej evo ti riznica onda https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<promis> samo pazžljivo sa njom
<promis> nemoj da instaliraš sve živo
<promis> samo vlc
<promis> mislim kako hoćeš
<pure|d> joj
<promis> ali pazi šta radiš
<promis> nemoj samo da izrokaš
<pure|d> kako da se snadjem ovde?
<promis> sve Å¡to ti nudi
<promis> pa jel si rekao da si dodavao ppa
<promis> ranije
<pure|d> jesam, ali ovo mi deluje mnogo komplikovanije
<promis> hehe, pa ovo je isto već godinama
<promis> no
<promis> lako je
<pure|d> ovde ima nekih trista paketa
<promis> daću ti komandu
<pure|d> ovaj se zove kao i ja
<promis> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa
<promis> pa onda otvori synaptic, osveži pakete i odaberi vlc za upgrade
<promis> onda posle toga ako te ne zanimaju ostali updejti iz nje ti je isključi u software sources
<promis> da ti ne dosađuje
<pure|d> aha, ovo je laca sada kada si mi dao komandu
<pure|d> evo, update-uje
<pure|d> lagano i lepo
<promis> tu komandu si mogao da nađeš i na stranici koju sam ti dao
<pure|d> moram da ti priznam da sam odlucio samo ovaj vlc da teram
<promis> pa i ja samo vlc koristim
<promis> i totem za pregledavanja
<pure|d> jel imas problema sa velicinom fonta?
<promis> nemam imam dobar vid
<pure|d> pregledavanja cega?
<promis> pa videa
<pure|d> totem je ok, ali nekad se cudno ponasa sa titlovima
<promis> mada i audia
<promis> da
<pure|d> pomislio sam da je to samo do mene, ali nije
<StephenS> jeste
<promis> zato kažem pregledavam u njemu, ne gledam
<StephenS> do tebe je samo
<StephenS> ti si problem
<pure|d> hahahha
<StephenS> problem is you cause you dont know what are you doing
<pure|d> aha
<StephenS> pure
<pure|d> i ljudi ostali imaju isti problem
<StephenS> jes ti onaj hackz0r a :_)
<pure|d> znaci nije do mene
<pure|d> nisam
<StephenS> aj nemoj sad da lazes :)
<pure|d> nisam majke mi
<StephenS> odakle si?
<pure|d> ja sam nkls
<StephenS> kak me nervira kad neko dodje da smara kako ovo ono i onda kao haknu server i sad su ludi
<StephenS> da ima neki logged sve bi ih prijavio fbi-u :D
<pure|d> ???
<StephenS> logger(~
<StephenS> Tebe cu prijaviti
<StephenS> 91.185.103.104 cu da prijavim
<pure|d> StephenS: nadam se da nisi jeo otrovne pecurke :D
<StephenS> zbog "Hack Attempta"
<promis> a pure|d ti si nkls
<promis> pa što se kriješ
<pure|d> promis: jel ovako svaki dan ili samo ponekad ili kada neko "nov" dodje?
<pure|d> ne krijem se
<StephenS> https://complaint.ic3.gov/ctf.aspx
<StephenS> tu cu da te prijavim
<promis> ma pusti ga
<StephenS> ne budes li se izvinio
<pure|d> mislim da je nkls zauzet nickname, registrovan
<promis> zloupotrebljava supstance
<promis> jel
<StephenS> gle ti si taj hackz0r sto je hakovao elitesecurity ?
<pure|d> hm...
<pure|d> a, nije heavy metal
<StephenS> ahhhahhaahahahahahahahah
<StephenS> zajebavam se lol :D
<pure|d> super, drago mi je sto ima takvih kao ti
<pure|d> majke mi
<pure|d> ja volim kada se ruse one ustogljenosti i jasna i normalna slaganja
<StephenS> yeah :)
<pure|d> ovako je nekako zanimljivo
<StephenS> ma zajebi to :D
<pure|d> ma necu
<pure|d> :D
<StephenS> imaju para al nemaju humora :D
<pure|d> promis, sredio sam ovo oko update
<promis> i jel radi?
<pure|d> hm... cudno
<pure|d> idem da restartujem masinu, javljam se za minut
<pure|d> promis
<promis> ja
<pure|d> hoces da ti posaljem screenshot kako izgleda, nije dobro
<pure|d> pojvavi mi se player u player-u
<promis> pošalji
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2484/screenshotmmi.png
<promis> dobro je
<pure|d> kako mislis dobro je?
<promis> pa tako je i kod mene
<pure|d> u ludilo
<pure|d> i kako gledas ovako?
<pure|d> :D
<promis> kože ne brišu naslovnu liniju
<promis> kako to misliš kako gledam?
<pure|d> pa, sa player-om u player-u
<promis> aha, ti si pustio neki video?
<pure|d> da
<pure|d> i vidis dva player-a
<promis> pa nije plejer u plejeru
<pure|d> nego
<promis> ne vidim 2 plejera
<pure|d> vidis ovo iza player-a?
<pure|d> to je isto player
<pure|d> pustio film, a na sred filma ide ovaj drugi player
<promis> a
<promis> pun ekran
<promis> čekaj da probam kod mene
<promis> ja ne koristim kože
<pure|d> da, izgleda sa kozama da pravi problem iako je novija verzija
<pure|d> ma, sta me briga. ostavicu ovu koja se podrazumeva i mirna backa
<pure|d> jel da
<promis> evo vako
<promis> na srednji taster miša se isključuje insterfejs
<promis> medjutim paneli ostaju vidljivi
<pure|d> to je sranje jel da?
<pure|d> ovo za panele
<promis> ove novije verzije imaju tu foru da prikazuju panele, medjutim kad koristiš native gui onda se oni izgube
<promis> posle nekog vremena
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> jel hoces sada da mi kazes za fontove, tj. koji koristis i kako menjas velicinu
<pure|d> znam da ima ta opcija, ali je prilicno siromasna
<pure|d> da li postoji neki conf file u ./home dir?
<Djus> http://www.b92.net/tehnopolis/vesti.php?yyyy=2011&mm=07&nav_id=524587
<tp0x45> Ima li neko ovde sa ubuntu-rs sajta?
<tp0x45> ziv naravno...?
<tp0x45> jen dva jen dva?
<tp0x45> ovde bas zivo...
<tp0x45> elem ako iko procita, kontakt stranica na ubuntu-rs sajtu ne radi... javlja da je slanje poruke neuspesno... i to iz X pokusaja... link na Ubuntu Planeta stranici ni ne radi... nazalost...
<tp0x45> elem ako iko procita, kontakt stranica na ubuntu-rs sajtu ne radi... javlja da je slanje poruke neuspesno... i to iz X pokusaja... link na Ubuntu Planeta stranici ni ne radi... nazalost...
<tp0x45> malo da floodujem
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Å ta ima ljudi?
<alibaba-> zale ti se ljudi da im  kontakt stranica na ubuntu-rs sajtu ne radi :-))
<opetnaistommestu> Kontakt stranica se normalno otvara ali stvarno neće da šalje poruku. Ukucam sigurnosni kod ali se pojavljuje obaveštenje da slanje nije uspelo.
<opetnaistommestu> Samo nisam skontao Å¡ta ne radi na planeta stranici... "(11:50:11 PM) tp0x45: elem ako iko procita, kontakt stranica na ubuntu-rs sajtu ne radi... javlja da je slanje poruke neuspesno... i to iz X pokusaja... link na Ubuntu Planeta stranici ni ne radi... nazalost..."
<Githzerai> OK, sad ću da vidim šta je
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-03
<Githzerai> alibaba-:  opetnaistommestu: ako ste budni -sredio sam konačno Kontakt formu. Neki manijak se igrao pa je isključio SMTP na serveru :)
<opetnaistommestu> Nice! :)
<pomoc> dobar dan
<pomoc> ima li nekog
<promis> ono
<pomoc> ono kao
<pomoc> treba mi pomoc
<promis> jel
<pomoc> u beogradu sam a ne mogu skinuti ili narezati ubuntu
<promis> ja sam mislio da ti ti pomoc
<pomoc> daj ne zezaj\
<pomoc> dal se moze kupiti negde cd
<pomoc> ili vec sta
<promis> ne, koliko ja znam
<promis> ali ima onih koji bi ti ga dali besplatno
<pomoc> gde?
<pomoc> pitao sam masu likova
<promis> ček da vidim
<pomoc> niko ni ne zna sta je ubuntu\
<promis> a reci mi što nemožeš da ga skineš/narežeš?
<pomoc> zato sto mi je lap crkao
<pomoc> instalirao sam 7.04 ali ne prepoznaje grafiku
<pomoc> svi net kafe-i zakljucani za download
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> a posto sam ja kuvar ne mogu na serpama skidati
<pomoc> :)
<promis> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Share_it
<pomoc> a mikrotalasna mi radi samo na win7
<pomoc> :)
<promis> ništa te ne razumem
<promis> jel ti imaš računar uopšte?
<pomoc> imam laptop
<pomoc> nece da podigne ubuntu 7.04
<pomoc> instaliram ali prijavljuje gresku na grafici
<promis> koliko je star taj laptop? i uopšte koji mu je cpu, ram i grafička?
<pomoc> star je godinu dana
<pomoc> compaq
<pomoc> ram 3 giga
<pomoc> intel core 2
<pomoc> grafika mislim da je nvidia
<promis> vidi nalepnicu
<pomoc> nvidia
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> to će tera ubuntu samo tako
<pomoc> znam
<pomoc> problem je sto 7.04 je ne prepoznaje
<promis> samo, ako nemaš pristup internetu imaćeš lošije iskustvo sa ubuntuom
<pomoc> sta predlazes onda?
<pomoc> imam pristup netu
<promis> pa što onda ne preuzmeš iso?
<pomoc> zato sot ne mogu da podignem sistem
<pomoc> shvatas
<promis> hahaha
<promis> dobro
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> au brate pa ova lista azurirana poslednji put 2008 godine
<pomoc> :)
<promis> koji ti je taj internet pristup?
<pomoc> kablovska
<promis> okej, onda možeš da furaš ubuntu
<pomoc>  reci mi
<pomoc> kako je sa usb telenor
<promis> misliš da li radi?
<pomoc> jap
<promis> lično ne koristim, ali čini mi se da je na forumu bilo reči o tome
<promis> i koliko se sećam rečeno je da radi
<pomoc> wireles
<promis> ali ne garantujem ti za informaciju
<promis> više se sećam da je spominjam mts
<promis> valjda misliš na 3g internet
<pomoc> ma ne
<pomoc> ima i bezicni internet solucija
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to
<pomoc> u austriji dok sam ziveo imao sam fujitsu sa suse linuxom
<pomoc> bez problema sam isao na wiereles
<promis> wifi nije problem
<promis> ali ne znam Å¡ta ti je taj telenor
<pomoc> odakle se javljas?
<promis> iz bg
<pomoc> telenor net
<pomoc> usb
<pomoc> koji deo grada si?
<promis> Å¡ta usb?
<promis> usb wifi karta
<promis> usb modem
<promis> u braće jerković
<pomoc> usb modem
<pomoc> eto resenja
<pomoc> narezi mi ti
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> ja sam na konjarniku
<pomoc> :)
<promis> pa, ako dođeš do okretnice 26 mogu da ti dam, ionako treba da idem da bacim đubre
<promis> treba da vidim da li imam cd
<pomoc> ajd
<pomoc> dojem odmah
<pomoc> :)
<promis> imam cd
<pomoc> jeeeeej
<promis> reci koju verziju hoćeš, pa da je skinem
<pomoc> imas klopu od mene
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> evo castim te
<pomoc> dodjes kod mene gde radim
<promis> ma jok, samo mi daj 20din za cd
<pomoc> i gledas kako drugi jedu
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> 20 din?
<promis> da
<pomoc> oki
<pomoc> imas tel?
<promis> naravno da imam
<pomoc> das?
<pomoc> skini 10.10
<pomoc> ili neku noviju koja ima
<promis> imaš 11.04
<promis> to je najnoviji
<pomoc> pa ako mozes
<pomoc> skini i narezi
<pomoc> kad da dodjem?
<promis> 32 ili 64bit
<pomoc> 32
<promis> dakle, 11.04 32bit
<pomoc> da
<pomoc> daces mi tel
<pomoc> ili me cimni
<pomoc> 0642633433
<promis> evo pustio sam
<promis> pa ostani ovde
<promis> pa ču ti reći
<promis> skinuće ga za nekih 30min
<pomoc> ok
<pomoc> hvala
<promis> pa dok ga snimim i proverim
<promis> biće za 1h
<pomoc> ok
<pomoc> hvala
<pomoc> :)
<promis> ništa, taman da izbacim djubre
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> eto da nije bilo mog problema
<pomoc> osta djubre
<TequiLa_> pozdrav svima
<TequiLa_> ima li neo da je zeljan da mi pomogne oko instalacije ubuntu-a?
<promis> ajde
<TequiLa_> ovako..imam vec instaliran
<TequiLa_> windows 7
<TequiLa_> i nekoliko particija
<promis> dobro
<TequiLa_> pri instalaciji iz windowsa,stalno dolazi do neke greske
<TequiLa_> i izbacuje mi da pogledam wubi-11.04-rev211.txt
<promis> ti hoćeš wubi instalaciju da uradiš?
<TequiLa_> da
<TequiLa_> to se desava kada hocu da ga instaliram na particiju koju ja zelim
<promis> a zašto nećeš dual boot?
<TequiLa_> pa zar to nije to?
<promis> nije
<TequiLa_> pa kako onda ?
<promis> uvek je bolje napraviti pravi dual boot. wubi ti je "lažni" dual boot
<TequiLa_> kako to onda da uradim ?
<promis> i često zna da pravi probleme, više nego klasični dual boot
<promis> okej, ovako
<TequiLa_> desavalo mi se svasta ..
<promis> naboj mi particije koje imaš i šta je na njima
<TequiLa_> C(50GB) - tu mi se nalazi Win 7 | zatim D(40GB) tu zelim UBUNTU | i E(350GB) TU su mi podaci
<promis> jel ima nešto na tom D?
<TequiLa_> ne
<promis> dobro. za ubuntu ti treba bar 2 particije
<promis> koji je tip particije tad D?
<TequiLa_> to ne znam..kako bih mogao da pogledam?
<TequiLa_> na sta mislis?
<promis> primary or logical?
<TequiLa_> to stvarno ne znam
<TequiLa_> kako bih mogao da pogledam?
<promis> ako podigneš ubuntu live cd mogu da ti kažem komande
<promis> podigni ubuntu livecd i doji ovde
<TequiLa_> onda ovako
<TequiLa_> samo trenutak da se prebacim na kompjuter
<TequiLa_> i da podignem ovde live
<TequiLa_> evo trenutak
<promis> pa
<promis> iz live je dostupan internet
<promis> kako ti lakše
<TequiLa_> znam
<TequiLa_> evo usao sam
<TequiLa_> sa drugog racunara
<Tequilla> samo da restartujem sada ovo
<promis> pomoc: cd je narezan i testiran možeš da ga preuzmeš
<promis> Tequilla: kad se podigne live ti reci
<Tequilla> evo restartuje se
<Tequilla> ja sam pokusao i instalaciju iz boota
<Tequilla> ali nije to to
<Tequilla> jel ja mogu od te D particije
<Tequilla> na kojoj nema niceg,da napravim 2?
<promis> možeš
<promis> sve zavisi kakav je raspored
<Tequilla> evo trenutak..
<pomoc> kako napreduje skidanje?
<promis> gotovo je sve
<pomoc> ok
<promis> za koliko si do okretnice?
<pomoc> da krenem?
<pomoc> zavisi kad dodje 50
<promis> pa znam
<pomoc> imam cetiri stanice do tebe
<promis> nije neka
<pomoc> pet
<pomoc> dakle 20 minuta?
<pomoc> crvena majica farmerice
<promis> okej biču za 20min tamo
<pomoc> i lap top na ledjima
<pomoc> krenuo sam
<promis> bela majca, disk u ruci, možda kapa na glavi ako je sunce
<promis> Tequilla: uskoro ću da izađem na kratko da dam pomoc-u disk
<Tequilla> promis:  evo trenutak
<promis> kad se vratim nastavićemo
<Tequilla> ok
<Tequilla> mnogo mi nesto ucitava live
<promis> mislim krećem za 10min
<promis> spor je cd medijum
<Tequilla> ali je dosta brzi od windowsa
<Tequilla> kad se koristi
<Tequilla> ti koristis samo njea ili ?
<Tequilla> njega*
<promis> da
<promis> samo ubuntu
<promis> već 1,5 god
<Tequilla> samo da se priviknes
<Tequilla> i posle ide :)
<Tequilla> nego meni trebaju razne gluposti koje ne rade na njemu
<Tequilla> izvini sto cekas sada,ili ako te zdrzavam
<Tequilla> ali patim se vec dosta
<Tequilla> od juce
<promis> ja imam sve Å¡to mi treba
<Tequilla> evo ga
<Tequilla> samo trenutak
<Tequilla> ali recimo PS
<Tequilla> ima li nesto sto radi kao ps?
<Tequilla> neki dobar program ?
<promis> ps?
<Tequilla> photoshop
<promis> imaš GIMP
<Tequilla>  ..usao sam u live
<promis> to je najpribližnije
<Tequilla> sad kernel?
<promis> Å¡ta kernel?
<Kostic> Da li je tačno da programi za MS DOS rade odlično na FreeDOS-u?
<promis> ne znam. koristio sam do sad dosemu
<promis> i dosbox
<promis> dosbox je dobar za igre
<Kostic> pa na dosemu sam mislio...
<promis> ehhe
<Kostic> on koristi freedos...
<promis> jel
<promis> nisam znao
<Tequilla> promis
<Kostic> tako je nešto pisao dosemu...
<promis> dosemu se dobro pokazao za jedan program koji koristim, dok u dosboxu nije htelo
<promis> reci Tequilla
<Githzerai> z
<promis> Ć!
<Tequilla> promis sta sada trazim ?
<promis> sada otvori terminal
<Tequilla> to
<Tequilla> otvorio
<promis> kucaj komandu: sudo parted -l
<Githzerai> promis: elem, zvanično sam otvoren za prijem buba ;)
<Tequilla> kaze : parted: invalid option -- "1"
<Kostic> Jedan čovek odavde koristi jedan program u dosu (knjigovodstvo) pa se žali da mora da kupi 10-12 win7, pa gledam da mu uvalim ubuntu...
<promis> okej Githzerai poslaću ti posle spisak
<Githzerai> nije jedan nego malo L
<promis> Tequilla: nije 1 nego l
<Tequilla> aha
<Tequilla> izvinjavam se :S
<Tequilla> ok
<Tequilla> sad je izbacio
<Tequilla> uh..ne vidim tu particiju ove
<Tequilla>  ovde*
<promis> mora da je ima
<promis> gledaj veličine
<Kostic> Znači niko nezna kako rade ms-dos programi na freedos-u?
<promis> reci koja je oznaka
<Tequilla> vidi neke 4
<promis> Kostic: pa rekoa sam ti meni rade
<Tequilla> i samo jednu poznajem
<Githzerai> Tequilla: paste.ubuntu.com i nalepi izlaz iz terminala
<Tequilla> ostale su nesto po 100mp
<Tequilla> trenutak
<Kostic> msm kvalitet...
<promis> Odoh da odensem disk, vrećam se kasnije
<Tequilla> promis hvala
<promis> e Githzerai ladno sam narezao nekom liku ubuntu i sad se nalazim s njmi
<Tequilla> valjda cemo da uradimo nesto kasnije :/
<Githzerai> promis: tako to ide :)
<Tequilla> Githzerai:
<Tequilla> nalepio sam ?
<promis> Tequilla: pričaj sa Githzerai ako ima vremena reči če ti sve
<Githzerai> pa dajj link da vidimo ... ;)
<promis> ja se vraćam brzo
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657844
<promis> ovo je jako čudno nešto
<Githzerai> OK, koju particiju tražiš?
<Tequilla> trazim D(30GB)
<promis> Tequilla: daj nam ceo ispis od komande
<Tequilla> ok
<promis> malo pre si rekao da je 40GB
<Githzerai> Tequilla: koliko fizičkih diskova imaš?
<Tequilla> 1
<Githzerai> ajde probaj sudo fdisk -l
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657848/
<Tequilla> nalepio sam vam sada i to
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657850
<Githzerai> Koliko me računica služi, ove 4 particije su zajedno cca 500MB
<Tequilla> ali ja ih
<Tequilla> iz windowsa vidim ok
<Tequilla> 3 particije kako treba
<Tequilla> kad pokusavam da dignem xp,meni isto pobrljave ovako particije
<Tequilla> sve dok ne formatiram ceo hdd
<Tequilla> i ponovo napravim particije
<Tequilla> a imam mnogo podataka,pa mi je to problem da uradim
<Githzerai> Kako si instalirao Ubuntu, preko Wubija ili regularno?
<Tequilla> nisi shvatio moj problem
<Tequilla> ovako
<Tequilla> imam vec windows 7
<Tequilla> i tri particije,na jednoj imam 7,na drugoj hocu ubuntu
<Tequilla> kad pokusam da iz wubija instaliram na tu D particiju
<Tequilla> na kraju mi izbacuje neku gresku i da pogledam neki fajl..
<Githzerai> OK, zašto Wubi?
<Tequilla> sa 211 se zavrsava,ne znam sad ime celog fajla
<Tequilla> kad ga iz Wubija
<Githzerai> OKani se Wubija, molim te
<Tequilla> instaliram na C particiju,tamo gde mi je smesten vec win 7,tu radi bez problema
<Tequilla> pa to sada pokusavam
<Tequilla> kako da uradim dual boot?
<Githzerai> Regularnom instalacijijom
<Tequilla> da bootujem cd
<Kostic> bootujes cd...
<Githzerai> uzmeš neki program za particionisanj
<Tequilla> i da idem install ubuntu
<Githzerai> polako
<Tequilla> ali vidi
<Githzerai> polako
<Kostic> idi na testiranje
<Tequilla> ok..
<Githzerai> polako
<Githzerai> prvo treba da neki particionerom smanjiš jednu od particija kako bi napravio parazan prostor
<Tequilla> D particija mi je prazna,ima oko 30gb
<Githzerai> poželjno ovu od 400+ giga
<Githzerai> takvu nemaš
<Tequilla> ne moze da mi posluzi ova od 30gb?
<Kostic> Imas graficki particioner kada podignes "try ubuntu"...
<Githzerai> Kostic: polako
<Tequilla> tu sam sada
<Tequilla> Githzerai: nastavi
<Githzerai> Tequilla: daj izlaz od sudo fdisk -l
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657853
<Tequilla> skroz dole
<Githzerai> ne, to ti je to: ne postoji particija ni prazan prostor od ~30GB
<Tequilla> ali kako ga ja iz widnowsa vidim :S
<Githzerai> da nemaš eksterni hard ili tako nešto?
<Tequilla> ne
<Tequilla> nego sam pri
<Tequilla> prosloj instalaciji linuxa brljao nesto
<Tequilla> i zeznuo neku particiju
<Tequilla> ne secam se sta sam radio,ako ima bilo kakve
<Tequilla> veze sa tim
<Tequilla> jel mogu ja iz BIOS-a da vidim particije ?
<Kostic> ne
<Githzerai> Ovako, imaš jednu et2 particiju koju wubi koristi za bootloader
<Githzerai> i 3 ntfs particije
<Tequilla> na jednoj
<Tequilla> particiji mi je
<Tequilla> instaliran linux preko wubija
<Tequilla> ali ima tu gresku
<Tequilla> pri kraju i ne mogu da udjem u njega
<Kostic> verovatno inside windows je instaliran...
<Tequilla> samo ima fajlove na particiji..
<Tequilla> sacu da restartujem komp,da ti posaljem sliku greske
<Githzerai> ako vidiš fajlove, daj ime jednog fajla koji vidiš u osnovnoj fascikli particije
<Tequilla> jel mogu ja da ga restart?
<Githzerai> možeš. što ne
<Tequilla> pa da vam posaljem screen shoot
<Githzerai> ok
<Kostic> Da li sam ja dobro razumeo? Prvo je instalirao lin preko wubija pa sada hoce da ga instalira klasicno na particiju koja je nekako nestala?
<Tequilla> evo restartuje se
<Tequilla> Kostic
<Tequilla> pokusao sam preko wubija
<Tequilla> ali na kraju mi se pojavljuje neka greska
<Tequilla> i to ne radi,samo nalepi svoje fascikle na particiju
<Kostic> Mozes li da bootujes ubuntu cd, pa na "try ubuntu but dont install" ili slicno opciju, pa da se preko mozille ulogujes na irc, pa da idemo korak po korak klasicnu instalaciju iz punog grafickog okruzenja?
<Tequilla> naravno
<Tequilla> ali ja sam pokusao
<Tequilla> samo trenutak..
<Kostic> kk
<Githzerai> Ej, u pravu je Kostić: ne možeš ih videti lepo iz Wubija.
<Githzerai> Podigni live cd, pa onda nastavljamo. ;)
<Tequilla> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/r/1R/33eivDxt/screenshot4640.jpg
<Tequilla> to je greska prilikom instalacije
<Tequilla> iz wubija
<Tequilla> ajd ok
<Tequilla> ali mogu da uradim znaci dual boot?
<Kostic> da
<Kostic> ovo je nesto do wina
<Kostic> dunno, black magic...
<Githzerai> biće malo problem, videćemo kakve su ti particije
<Kostic> Githzerai: lakse ce mu valjda biti da koristi ubuntov graficki particioner...
<Tequilla> dogovorite se dok mi ovo ucita :)
<Githzerai> Kostic: polako
<Githzerai> ima čovek po ovome 4 primarne particije, jednu bi morao da prevori u logičku
<Githzerai> a to podrazumeva kompletno peformatiranje
<Tequilla> jel time brisem sve sa hdd-a
<Tequilla> ili ?
<Githzerai> zato moramo videti pravi raspored particione tabele
<Kostic> kk
<Githzerai> Tequilla: polako
<Githzerai> :)
<Tequilla> ok..najbolje je da se ne mesam :D
<Tequilla> samo da ucita
<Tequilla> unapred vam hvala :)
<Kostic> Githzerai: Celog ili samo jedne primarne particije?
<Kostic> :D
<Githzerai> jedna primarna da se pretvori u logičku, naravno
<Tequilla> usao sam u live
<Githzerai> pardon, jedna primarna u primarnu proširenu, pa na njoj koliko hoćeš logičkih
<Githzerai> Tequilla: sad dasj sudo parted -l
<Kostic> hm... njemu ne treba vise od 15 gb za sistem, /home neka izmesti na neku drugu particiju...
<Githzerai> Kostic: polako, zbunjujemo čeveka ;)
<Kostic> srry, core dump...
<Tequilla> kucao sam ovu komandu
<Tequilla> sudo parted -l
<Githzerai> izlaz na paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657864
<Githzerai> Jok, nemaš particiju od 30 GB
<Githzerai> imaš samo te 4
<Kostic> 1 je bootloader, a 2? /swap?
<Githzerai> jok, ostale su ntfs
<Tequilla> auh
<Kostic> ja bih ovu 3 resize...
<Tequilla> on ne vidi ni podatke
<Tequilla> tj E particiju
<Tequilla> od 350gb
<Githzerai> pa kojih sad 350 GB :? :)
<Kostic> koliko particija treba da vidi?
<Tequilla> 3
<Tequilla> C(58GB)
<Kostic> od...
<Githzerai> vidi 4
<Tequilla> nju vidi
<Tequilla> ove sitne,to prvi put vidim
<Githzerai> i imaš zadnju od 441GB
<Kostic> 1 je valjda bootloader zbog ext4
<Tequilla> treba da vidi tih 58gb koje vidi,27,9 i 320-30 otprilike
<Tequilla> nista mi nije jasno
<Githzerai> Reci mi, čime si vršio formatiranje?
<Tequilla> pa iz boot menagera
<Kostic> Gitz: Ubuntu podrzava logicke part. koje pravi Win 7?
<Tequilla> jos pri prvoj instalaciji
<Tequilla> windowsa
<Githzerai> Kostic: nema veze sa win7
<Tequilla> a to je radilo sve ok
<Githzerai> Tequilla: a kada si instalirao preko Wubija, čime si onda particionisao?
<Tequilla> ne razumem..samo me je pitao za particiju
<Tequilla> i dao sam mu tu jednu
<Kostic> koju (C,D..)?
<Tequilla> d,ali nije hteo da radi na njoj
<Tequilla> zatim na c
<Githzerai> ok, i an toj particiji si odvojio cca 30 GB za instalaciju Ubuntua?
<Tequilla> gde radi ..
<Tequilla> da
<Githzerai> pa to kaži prike !!!!
<Kostic> :DDD
<Tequilla> :)
<Githzerai> wubi ne parvi novu particiju, već odvaja komad postojeće za virtuelnu particiju
<Kostic> Nisam upoznat sa wubijem toliko...
<Kostic> naslutio sam... kao virtualbox..
<Githzerai> dakle, spolja je ne možeš videti
<Githzerai> da upravo kao VB
<Kostic> ti i nemas tu particiju zapravo...
<Tequilla> ?
<Tequilla> nego imam 2  particije?
<Kostic> tako da (ako hoces da nastavis instalaciju) treba da skratis jednu najmanje...
<Tequilla> jednu od 58 i jednu od 441 ?
<Kostic> 3
<Kostic> ne znam kakva je ova od ~105 MB
<Githzerai> Imaš ih 4 zapravo
<Githzerai> to je bootloader
<Tequilla> pa tacno ..
<Kostic> ova 4 nije toliko vazna...
<Tequilla> te 2 koje su visak
<Tequilla> one su nesto sitne
<Kostic> to he valjda grub
<Githzerai> ova ext2 je isto bootloader
<Tequilla> ali ne kapiram kako iz windowsa vidi samo te 3 moje ?
<Githzerai> drugi deo,
<Kostic> 2 mi je cudna, 1 je ok...
<Tequilla> i dobro,sta cemo dalje ?
<Kostic> win ne prepoznaje ext file sisteme.,..
<Githzerai> Tequilla: windows nema podršku ta ext2 fajl sistem, koji je na prvoj particiji
<Kostic> idemo live pa klasicna instalacija...
<Githzerai> Tequilla: bekap svega :)
<Kostic> i porodice i casti... :D
<Tequilla> ajoj
<Githzerai> prema standardu, hard disk može imati najviše 4 primarne particije
<Kostic> prvo odluci koju ces da skratimo...
<Githzerai> stani Kole
<Githzerai> :)
<Tequilla> kako da je skratimo ?
<Tequilla> iskorisceno?
<Tequilla> ono sto nije
<Githzerai> imaš ove dve (1. i 2. ) koje su ti suvišne
<Kostic> iz grafickog ubuntovog particionera...
<Githzerai> na njima će napravimo novu
<Kostic> da nisu malo male?
<Tequilla> haha
<Tequilla> to i ja Kostic  razmisljam
<Tequilla> :)
<Githzerai> a pošto je taj prostor mali, moramo d aotkinemo još malo od  od od 400+
<Kostic> morace ovu od ~58 GB
<Githzerai> jok, bre
<Tequilla> a sta bi bilo
<Githzerai> to mu je windows
<Tequilla> kada bi ja formatirao ceo HDD?
<Kostic> stani
<Githzerai> Tequilla: izgubio bi sve podatke na hardu
<Tequilla> to znam
<Githzerai> zato rokneš bekap
<Kostic> imas li win 7 instalacioni cd
<Tequilla> jedino da ponovo sve
<Tequilla> prebacim na externi..
<Tequilla> imam sve
<Tequilla> ..
<Githzerai> to ti je najsigurnije
<Tequilla> samo imam mnogo podataka
<Tequilla> prosli put je to trajalo
<Tequilla> 4h
<Tequilla> kopiranje sa kompa na eksterni
<Tequilla> :S
<Kostic> pa da od 58 GB napravis dve u windowsu, jednu od 20 i drugu od 38
<Githzerai> Pa, ume d apotraje, ali je barem bezbedno
<Tequilla> koliko je meni
<Tequilla> potrebno za
<Kostic> pa da tu od 20 iskoristis za win
<Tequilla> Linux ?
<Kostic> pa posle da ovu od 38 koristimo za ubuntu
<Githzerai> Formatiraš disk, instaliraš widows, ali ostaviš pri formatiranju cca 30 do 50 GB kao prazan prostor
<Tequilla> aha
<Tequilla> ne pravim particiju
<Tequilla> nego
<Tequilla> samo ostavim prazno ?
<Githzerai> posle pri instalaciji Ubuntua daš da koristi taj prazan prostor, i on će sve srediti
<Kostic> moze li da je skrati u winu?
<Kostic> da moze srry
<Tequilla> znaci
<Githzerai> tj, napraviti od tog praznog prostora particije koje mu trebaju
<Kostic> nisam ga koristio 5 god..
<Tequilla> sad napravim backup  na eksterni
<Tequilla> formatiram ceo hdd
<Tequilla> napravim sebi potrebne particije
<Tequilla> i ostavim 30-40gb
<Githzerai> Prvo bekap pa format
<Kostic> ne ceo hdd!
<Tequilla> tj ne diram ih
<Tequilla> :)
<Kostic> nego samo ovu od 58
<Tequilla> pa to pricam upravo
<Tequilla> rekoh napravim backup
<Githzerai> Kostic: polako
<Tequilla> Githzerai:  sta kazes ti ?
<Githzerai> Bekap, format, napraviš particije za vi, ostaviš pri to 30-40 gb praznog prostora, pokreneš instalaciju Ubuntua, daš mu da koristi taj prazan prostor
<Githzerai> Najsigurnije rešenje
<Tequilla> to sam i mislio
<Kostic> u win installeru od 58 napravis dve:  20GB i 38GB... Na ovu od 20 neka ide win. Nakon instalacije wina, bootujes ubuntu pa idemo dalje...
<Kostic> pozuri ali polako...
<Tequilla> cekaj
<Tequilla> mogu li ja da napravim
<Githzerai> Kostic: tu baš voliš da zbunjuješ? :)
<Tequilla> 50gb za win samo,400gb za podatke
<Tequilla> a onih 50 da ne diram
<Tequilla> i pokrenem posle linux
<Githzerai> NE MOŽE OD POSTOJEĆE NAPRACVITI DVE JER JE MAX BR PRIMARNIH
<Tequilla> i on od tih 50 napravi?
<Githzerai> zato ide preformat
<Tequilla> auh
<Tequilla> neka ga onda
<Kostic> pa valjda ovu od 58 u dve logicke...
<Tequilla> nemam ja zivaca za to
<Githzerai> Kostic: Kako?
<Githzerai> Na njoj mu je windows
<Githzerai> Znači uništi če win da bi instalirao win
<Kostic> Pa neka ga brise, ponovnom instalacijom...
<Kostic> da
<Kostic> da bi iz wina napravio 2 part...
<Githzerai> Koja je razlika u odnosu na propisan bekap i formatiranje, sem Å¡to je nebezbednije ? :)
<Tequilla> sacekajte..evo jos jedan screen shoot
<Kostic> formatiranje iz ubuntua?
<Kostic> za bekap se slazem...
<Githzerai> bbl, moram nešto odradim hitno
<Kostic> Tequilla: Mozes posle da okacis negde onaj .log sto ti je wubi napravio?
<Tequilla> mogu naravno
<Tequilla> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1g/Cq/2fxNP4h8/screenshot2.jpg
<Tequilla> evo sada cu to da ti posaljem
<Tequilla> jel mogu text iz njega da ti iskopiram na paste.ubuntu.com
<Tequilla> ?
<Kostic> da vidim sta se tu iskundacilo... :D
<Kostic> msm da moze... probaj.
<Kostic> odakle ti ovaj new volume?
<Tequilla> evo ga
<Tequilla> nemam pojma
<Tequilla> kazem ti
<Tequilla> brljao sam nesto predhodnog puta
<Tequilla> odavno kada  sam install linux
<Tequilla>  izbrisao sam neku particiju
<Tequilla> podelio..nemam pojma ni sam :/
<Kostic> mozes da joj pristupis iz explorera?
<Tequilla> kome ?
<Tequilla> particiji ?
<Kostic> da
<Tequilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657879
<Kostic> toj new volume
<Tequilla> kako iz explorera da joj pristupim ?
<promis> Uspešno sam predao disk ;)
<Kostic> pa ono klik, klik i klik...
<Kostic> :)
<Tequilla> promis pozdrav :)
<Kostic> takodje...
<Tequilla> kostic ? :D
<Tequilla> promis na zalost,jos nista nismo uradili :(
<Kostic> Pa ono na My Computer...
<Tequilla> i razmisljam da dignem ruke..
<Kostic> stani bre, jos nisu prosla 2 dana... :D
<Tequilla> xaxax
<Tequilla> gledas li tajlog?
<Kostic> sada ozbiljno, mozemo da ga sredimo...
<Kostic> ajde pogledacu, pauza ~10 min.
<Tequilla> hah ok :)
<Tequilla> promis:  dosli smo do zakljucka da bih treba da
<Tequilla> formatiram ceo HDD
<Kostic> naisao na prvu gresku
<Tequilla> i ponovo pravim particije,tj nisam bas najbolje razumeo Githz|away
<Kostic> ja sam zadnji put koristio win xp
<Kostic> gde nisu postojale privilegije... greska je: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied removing D:\ubuntu
<Tequilla> to je bilo k
<Tequilla> kada sam pokusao da ga reinstall
<Tequilla> tj izbrisem.
<Kostic> da li si pokrenuo wubi sa privilegijama...
<Tequilla> run as administrator ?
<Kostic> pa valjda, kazem nisam ga koristio ~3 god...
<Tequilla> vidi
<promis> pa ako te ne mrzi Tequilla ti uradi tako
<promis> sve ponovo
<Kostic> znaci, full privilagije...
<Tequilla> kostic :S
<Tequilla> promis ;S
<Tequilla> vidi sta sam ja mislio
<Tequilla> ako to tako moze
<Tequilla> da ja prekopiram sve podatke na externi
<promis> mada i moraš jer si se zatvori sa 4 primarne particije
<Tequilla> pokrenem install win
<Tequilla> i napravim 2 particije
<Kostic> ja smatram da treba da: 1. Pokrene win install cd i napravi od ove 58 GB dve (20 i 38 GB) pa da 2. iskoristis tu od 20 za wion
<Kostic> *win
<Tequilla> znaci za win 50gb,za podatke 400gb
<Tequilla>  i onih preostalih
<Tequilla> 50,49gb
<Kostic> ovu od 400 necemo da diramo...
<Tequilla> ostavim neopotrebljene
<Tequilla> i posle kad pokrenem linux install
<Tequilla> da on od tih 50 napravi stam u treba
<Tequilla> moze li to tako ?
<Kostic> hoces li posle da install windows?
<Tequilla> Kostic:  malo mi je 20 za win
<Tequilla> da
<Tequilla> prvo windows
<Kostic> pa onda 38
<Tequilla> i pri formatiranju
<Tequilla> da ostavim 30-40gb
<Tequilla> neupotrebljene ?
<Tequilla> ili da
<Tequilla> sto ti kazes
<Tequilla> od ovih 58
<Tequilla> napravim jednu particiju od 38
<Tequilla> a onih 20 da ostavim za linux?
<Tequilla> ali da ne pravim particiju tad
<Tequilla> nego kad pokrenem linux?
<Tequilla> razumete me ? :/
<Kostic> hoces da kazes da hoces 30-40 gb za win a 10 za ubuntu?
<Kostic> malo je 10 za ubuntu... zato kazem 38 tj 20 GB
<Tequilla> to sto ti kazes od ovih 58
<promis> Tequilla: jel ćeš da bekapuješ ceo hard?
<Tequilla> da uzmem 38 za win
<Tequilla> i ovih 20 ostavim za lin
<Tequilla> ali da ne pravim particiju
<Tequilla> odmah
<Tequilla> nego posle,tj kad budem instalirao linux
<Tequilla>  razumes me ?
<Tequilla> promis sacekaj da resimo dilemu :D
<Kostic> da
<Tequilla> a on ce posle
<Tequilla> jel ce on tih
<Kostic> ali svejedno je da li ces da napravis od te od 20 file sistem ili ne...
<Tequilla> 20 da vidi
<Tequilla> kao neupotrebljeno
<Tequilla> i da napravi sebi particije ?
<promis> moraćeš sam da praviš te particije
<Kostic> ako napravis tu od 20 kao NTFS posle mozes da je preformatiras kao ext4
<Kostic> a i mozes da je ostavis neupotrebljeno...
<Tequilla> uff..
<Tequilla> pa sta predlazete vi
<Tequilla> ?
<Kostic> nema dileme... ako smatras da ti je lakse da je ostavis neupotrebljeno uradi.
<Kostic> posle cemo da je formatiramo za ubuntu...
<Tequilla> ne znam kako je bolje
<Tequilla> e to
<Tequilla> znaci moglo bi tako
<Kostic> moze?
<Tequilla> i bolje je
<Tequilla> a podatke ne diram ? :)
<Tequilla> i ovih
<Tequilla> 30gb sto vidi
<Kostic> mislis onu od 400
<Tequilla> cu da spojim za tih 58
<Tequilla> a sta mislis ?
<Tequilla> dobro,tu od 400 :D
<Tequilla> ne znam kako ce da ih vidi
<Kostic> mislim da ne mozes da spajas...
<Tequilla> kad pokrenem windows
<Tequilla> pa izbrisem te particije
<Kostic> osim ako ne izbrises ceo hard i novu partition table...
<Kostic> promis?
<Tequilla> i napravim jednu koliko mi treba,a preostalo ostavim za linux
<Kostic> polako
<promis> kaži Kostic
<Kostic> da li moze da spaja particije?
<Kostic> mislim da ne moze...
<promis> može
<Kostic> a da ne dira podatke i radi bekap?
<Tequilla> promis,se ti slazes da uradimo ovo ?
<Tequilla> taman da vratim 32bit windows
<Tequilla> ovaj 64bit ne valja nista :/
<promis> 400GB nek ostane netaktnuto ako mu je 59GB dovoljno za win i ubuntu
<Kostic> ma nije do bitaze vec do wina... :D
<Tequilla> bas tako
<Tequilla> nasli smo se :)
<Tequilla> sacekajte malo
<Kostic> to ja pricam sat vremena...
<Tequilla> sada :D
<Tequilla> nismo se razumeli,izvini :)
<Kostic> waiting input...
<Tequilla> usput,jel se razume neko od vas u rootovanje HTC-a?
<Tequilla> iako ovo nije mesto za to
<promis> ima tema na forumu
<promis> čini mi se
<Kostic> srry... google is your friend...
<Tequilla> haha hvala Kostic
<Tequilla> :D
<Kostic> np
<Kostic> ajde da resimo misteriju ove http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1g/Cq/2fxNP4h8/screenshot2.jpg New Volume particije.
<Kostic> Da sumiram:
<promis> saberi
<Tequilla> sta mu je system reserved?
<Kostic> 1. Pokrenes win 7 inst cd, u njemu napravis od ove 58 gb dve (jednu od 20 i drugu od 38 gb), na ovu od 38 ide win7... nakon instalacije bootujemo ubuntu i instaliramo ga na ovu od 20 gb... piece of cake.
<Tequilla> uff
<Tequilla> dosao sam do
<Tequilla> particija u instalaciji
<Tequilla> win 7
<Tequilla> sad vidi 3 Particije
<Kostic> system reserved: ono sto mora sistem da ima...
<Tequilla> Disk 0 partition 1 = 100mb
<Kostic> u redu je sve, slusaj.
<Tequilla> disk 0partition 2 win 7 64bit (c) 54gb
<Kostic> win ne prepoznaje prvu ext2
<Kostic> i treba da vidi 3.
<Tequilla> i ovu trecu od 30gb :/
<Tequilla> ne vidi  mi podatke ?
<Kostic> ne mozes iz win installera da ih vidis...
<Kostic> nije to linux... :(
<Tequilla> uh
<Tequilla> ma neka ga ovako
<Kostic> kakva ti je ta od 30 gb...
<Tequilla> stavicu neku drugu masinu za linux i neka ide..
<Tequilla> hvala vama momci
<Kostic> kako oces...
<Tequilla> nemam zivaca sad za ovo,dok mi radi ovaj win kako treba
<Kostic> nema na cemu...
<promis> Tequilla: jel ti je jasno šta treba da uradiš?
<Tequilla> jeste
<Tequilla>  ali ne mogu da se sada sa tim
<Kostic> pa jednostavno je...
<Kostic> max 2 h posla...
<Tequilla> ma lepo mi je radio system
<Kostic> dobro neki drugi dan i zapamti moj predlog...
<Tequilla> imao sam sve sto mi je trebalo
<Tequilla> kad bude puko win
<Tequilla> onda radim sve
<Kostic> znaci sutra? :D
<Tequilla> hahah ne garantujem
<Tequilla> imam neko kuciste
<Tequilla> samo da spakujem hdd od 50gb
<Tequilla> i ram
<Tequilla> i tu cu da ga instaliram :)
<Kostic> vazi...
<Tequilla> nego..da nemate skype ili nesto slicno ?
<Tequilla> ako nije problem da mi ostavite
<Kostic> facebook, google+
<Tequilla> dobro bi mi dosla vasa pomoc  ubuduce ..
<Kostic> http://www.facebook.com/markostic
<Tequilla> e kostic
<Tequilla> mozes li da mi pustis invite za google +
<Tequilla> ?
<Kostic> ne mogu... jer me ne pusta jos...
<Tequilla> uh..jurim i to :)
<Tequilla> add sam te na fb
<Kostic> treba da imam 18 a ja 18 punim za 23 dana, na 20. rodjendan linuksa
<Kostic> slucajnost...
<Kostic> ili ne? :D
<Tequilla> sta ne ?
<Tequilla> poslao sam ti upravo zahtev..
<Tequilla>  promis,a ti ?
<Tequilla> imas li skype  ?
<Kostic> pogledaj na forumu, ima ljudi koji dele invite-ove...
<Tequilla> ovde na forum.ubuntu-rs.org?
<Kostic> da
<Kostic> samo searchuj google+
<Tequilla> pogledacu...pa trazio sam svuda
<Kostic> i cekaj invite na @gmail.com
<Tequilla> i dao mnogima email
<Tequilla>  i svi kazu poslali su
<Tequilla> a meni ni m od maila ..
<Tequilla> nista nije stiglo :/
<Kostic> probaj ponovo sa novim @gmail.com nalogom.
<Tequilla> kostic,izvini..odakle si ti ako smem da znam ? : )
<Kostic> zivim na relaciji Petrovac na Mlavi/Pozarevac/Kostolac... its complicated.
<Tequilla> burazeru
<Tequilla> ja sam iz pozarevca
<Tequilla> :)
<Kostic> heh, gdje bre zivis?
<Tequilla> pozarevac
<Tequilla> kod vuka
<Kostic> msm koji deo?
<Tequilla> burjan
<Tequilla> ..
<Kostic> stani, gde je to bese?
<Kostic> ka?
<Tequilla> to ti je kod
<Tequilla> kod stanice
<Tequilla> vatrogasne
<Tequilla> znas gde je moravksa
<Tequilla> moravska
<Kostic> otprilike...
<Tequilla> cekaj, ti si u petrovcu bas ?
<Tequilla> idem ja tamo stalno :)
<Kostic> trenutno da... tokom leta...
<Tequilla> a i selo
<Tequilla> mi je blizu
<Kostic> koje
<Tequilla> crljenac..
<Tequilla> valjda se tako zove
<Tequilla>  :D
<Tequilla> malo je selio
<Kostic> ako ti tako kazes...
<Tequilla> ..
<Tequilla> blizu petrovca
<Kostic> meni je cale iz bosnjaka... idem kod njega svaki 3-4 vikend...
<Tequilla> jesi li u pozarevcu
<Tequilla> nekad?
<Kostic> treba da idem sutra...
<Tequilla> burazeru,javi se
<Tequilla> ako hoces..skoknemo na pice
<Tequilla>  :D
<Kostic> da pomognem caletu da dozida neku sobu...
<Kostic> ajd cu vidim...
<Tequilla> e bas mi je drago ;)
<Kostic> long live facebook...
<Tequilla> neverovatno da sam nasao nekoga iz petrovca
<Tequilla> znas za rufa sigurno
<Tequilla> :D
<Kostic> Pa kako, Petrovac najveci open source grad... :)
<Tequilla> ahah
<Tequilla> :D
<Kostic> nisam ja iz te generacije...
<Kostic> znam onog malog sto svira na tv-u...
<Tequilla> a borivoje
<Tequilla> ili borko
<Kostic> ne
<Tequilla> pa to mu je sin
<Tequilla> onaj decko..'95o
<Tequilla> svira frulu i to
<Kostic> pa to je taj mali... kazem nisam ja ta generacija...
<Kostic> e odoh ja, moram da palim...
<Kostic> cc
<Githzerai> huh, ko koristi FF 5?
<Tequilla> ?
<Tequilla> Githzerai:  ostavicemo ovo
<Tequilla>  za neki drugi put
<Tequilla> sto se tice sistema
<Tequilla> imas li ti skype ili nesto slicno ?
<Githzerai> jabber, gtalk, msn
<Tequilla> ajd msn
<Githzerai> githzerai na live tačka com
<promis> ja
<promis> ff5
<Tequilla> promis nisi mi odgovorio za skype ili sl,nema veze
<Githzerai> promis: hajde baci pogleda na sajt i vidi da li nešto ne štima. Rokni i ctrl+f5 za svaki slučaj
<Tequilla> ipak i tebi hvala
<Tequilla> sto si mi pomogao donekle
<promis> Tequilla: ako ti trebam ti me ovde potraži
<Tequilla> ok promis
<Tequilla> verovatno uskoro :)
<Tequilla> nego,jel ima neko od vas iskustva sa unrealIRCd?
<Tequilla> na win..
<Tequilla> ustvari..ja sam sve konfigurisao
<Tequilla> i pustio portove,ali ne moze niko da pristupui
<promis> Tequilla: ovde se ne diskutuje o win
<Tequilla> a na linuxu?
<promis> ne koristim unreal
<Tequilla> ok.. :)
<Tequilla> hvala ti ipak
<promis> Githzerai: Å¡ta treba da vidim?
<Githzerai> ispod crvenog zahlavlja da li postoji procep?
<Githzerai> *zaglavlja
<promis> ne
<promis> odmah ide siva traka
<Githzerai> OK, onda meni fox tripuje. Hvala
<TequiLa_> promis:  moze li pitanje?
<Tequilla> promis:  brate
<Tequilla> :)
<promis> yo
<promis> Tequilla:
<Tequilla> promis
<Tequilla> kako da prosirim particiju  ? :?
<Tequilla> c particija gde mi se nalazi syste m
<Tequilla> ne da mi da je prosirim :(
<Tequilla> promis brooo
<promis> zar nisi rekao da nećeš to da radiš
<Tequilla> hocu da prosirim
<Tequilla> particiju
<Tequilla> bez ikakvih formatiranja
<Tequilla> razumes me ?
<promis> hoćeš da prebaciš deo od 400 na ovu od 58
<Tequilla> tako nesto
<promis> oni su susedi, trebalo bi da ože
<promis> stim Å¡to ja to ne bih radio bez bekapa svega na 400
<Tequilla> ali c nece :(
<Tequilla> sve particije mogu da prosirim
<promis> ne možeš to da uradiš iz windowsa
<Tequilla> samo mogu da ga smanjim
<Tequilla> :/
<Tequilla> nego
<Tequilla> kako ?
<promis> sa livecd
<Tequilla>  livecd win ili lin?
<promis> ubuntu
<Tequilla> auh
<promis> reko sam ti ovde ne diskutujemo o win
<Tequilla> ali kako kad
<Tequilla> tamo ne
<promis> podigni livecd
<Tequilla> vidim particije
<Tequilla> kako treba?
<promis> kako bre ne vidiš
<Tequilla> pa vidi
<Tequilla> 58
<Tequilla> i 441
<Tequilla> i 100mb
<promis> pa?
<Tequilla> ap to nisu te particije
<Tequilla> ne valja nesto
<promis> nema šanse da ubuntu greši
<Tequilla> dok ti nisi bio tu danas
<Tequilla> ne gresi on
<Tequilla> gresi moj win
<Tequilla> verovatno :/
<Tequilla> ne vide
<promis> pa bolite za to
<Tequilla> iste particije
<Tequilla> aj pokusacu sada nesto
<Tequilla> hvala ti :)
<Tequilla> i izvini sto te mucim
<promis> ja se vraćam za 30min, pa pitaj onda ako imaš šta
<Tequilla> okej
<Tequilla> hvala ti
<Tequilla> :)
<Tequilla> a kostic je blizu mene
<promis> bio sam i ja u Požarevcu par puta
<Tequilla> ali on je tu
<Tequilla> bas blizu :D
<Tequilla> pa lepo
<Tequilla> ti se javi
<Tequilla> ako dolazis
<Tequilla> Kostic pozdrav :)
<Kostic> Pozdrav svima... Long live the penguin...
<Kostic> bio malo afk...
<StephenS> pimp houes
<Tequilla> uh
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-04
<Topi88> radak ćaos
<radak> poyy
<shimmy> ej ljudovi
<shimmy> imam jedno pitanje
<shimmy> vezano za live cd - unity
<shimmy> ...
<shimmy> pokusavam da pokrenem live 11.04 kako bi probao unity, ali mi startuje u gnome classic
<shimmy> jer imam nvidia grafichku
<shimmy> pa sam na live varijanti instalirao unity 2D, pa log out, pa se ulogovao ponovo, na user:ubuntu, pass:"prazan"
<shimmy> ali opet sam u gnome 2
<shimmy> ima ko neku ideju
<shimmy> ??
<radak> ne znam da li mozes, probati unity sa live cd, posto zahtjeva instaliranje drajvera za graficku
<shimmy> e vidis, probacu josh to
<shimmy> ali za drivere treba restart jel da?
<shimmy> =(
<radak> nisam nikad to probao
<shimmy> a ja bash ne bi da instaliram vec smo da probam...
<radak> samo se izloguj pa ponovo loguj
<radak> nista te ne kosta
<radak> poslije instalacije
<radak> drajvera
<shimmy> o.O
<shimmy> upravo sam otvorio aditional drivers
<shimmy> ali nista nije nasao
<shimmy> hmm?
<radak> odradi sudo apt-get upgate
<radak> osvjezi bazu
<shimmy> o5 nista
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> fail
<shimmy> vidim ja da cu da sedim na gnome 2
<shimmy> ladno ne moze da nadje drivere
<shimmy> joj
<shimmy> sad sam se setio
<shimmy> valjda je bilo price na forumu
<shimmy> da mora samostalno, manual da se instaliraju driveri
<shimmy> idem da vidim
<radak> ne znam da li si u pravu
<radak> ja sam ih istalirao na taj nacin
<radak> ali mi se ne svidja unity, pa ne gubim puno vremena na njemu
<shimmy> joj evo skidam sa zvanicnog site-a driver
<shimmy> ali je .run
<shimmy> nem pojma kako se to pokrece
<shimmy> valjda cu naci nesto
<shimmy> joj zamisli tuge, ako mi se ni 2% ne svidi
<radak> shimmy, sa live cd, tim nacinom instalacije neces nista napraviti
<shimmy> =)
<shimmy> tj =(
<shimmy> pa zar ne postoji nacin da se proba unity
<shimmy> pre nego sto se instalira?
<shimmy> cekam odgovor koji min
<shimmy> pa cu bataliti
<shimmy> uspeo sam iz sinaptica
<radak> iam u ekoj od tema na forumu
<shimmy> da instaliram nvidia-curent
<shimmy> pa cu probati log out
<shimmy> pa log in
<shimmy> idem da probam ovo
<radak> online stranica
<shimmy> ako ne uspe
<shimmy> cekam 11.10
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> hvala ti na vremenu svakako
<radak> i moze da se proba unity
<shimmy> na netu?
<shimmy> hmmm
<radak> probaj nista te ne kosta
<shimmy> to zvuchi ql
<shimmy> jel imas mozda link
<shimmy> ili da mi kazes sta da googla
<shimmy> m
<radak> da li vam se svidja unity
<radak> tako nekako tema
<shimmy> ok, to cu da potrazim na forumu
<shimmy> hvala
<radak> ili kako vam se svidja 11.04
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> http://www.linuxzasve.com/clanak/nice_-kontrolirajte_svoje_procese/148
<acinic> Dobra komanda
<acinic>  :)
<StephenS> pogle terminal
<StephenS> neki hackzorski
<acinic> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linus-Torvalds-Drops-Gnome-3-for-Xfce-Calls-It-Crazy-215074.shtml
<acinic>  :D
<StephenS> znao sam ja
<StephenS> da su neki hackzori
<sredoje> Zdravo ljudi, htedoh vas pitati sta mislite o adobe edge-u ?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-06
<5EXAC5LNA> здравствуйте
<acinic> Poz
<acinic>  :)
<maletaski> pozz
<acinic> Sta se radi!
<acinic> ?
<maletaski> gleda se tv :D
<acinic> Sta gledas?
<acinic> Nisu vesti domace?
<maletaski> ma jok
<acinic> Od toga moze da se poludi!
<maletaski> foxcrime
<acinic>  :D
<maletaski> :D
<acinic> Kriminal
<maletaski> yap
<alexjandro_> pozdrav svima
<alexjandro_> Upravo skidam ubuntu
<alexjandro_> ovo mi je prvi dodir s linuxom
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-07
<Crnorizac> Zdravo
<Crnorizac> Ima li nekog
<promis> ono
<promis> što pitaš?
<Crnorizac> trenutno mi treba pomoc oko komande za proveru RAM memorije
<promis> u kom smislu?
<Crnorizac> Ja kad sam uzima racunar prvo sam narucio mem od 4 GB, ali su me oni pitali i ja sam pristao da je zamene za 2x2
<Crnorizac> memoriju
<Crnorizac> ali od 1600 mhz
<Crnorizac> a sada vidim da su stavili od 1333
<Crnorizac> pa imam utisak da me neko zeznuo
<promis> pa šta piše na modulima?
<Crnorizac> Nadao sam se da ce neka komanda da mi da odgovor, ali cim zavrsi download otvoricu da pogledam
<promis> nema komandi za to
<promis> nažalost
<promis> najpribližnije tome je ovo
<Crnorizac> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<promis> da to
<promis> ili
<Crnorizac> to i daje 1333
<promis> sudo dmidecode --type 17
<promis> mada je to isto
<promis> kao predhodna samo kraće
<promis> pogledaj šta piše na hardveru, a onda pokreni memtest
<promis> on će ti najbolje dati šta je i kako radi
<Crnorizac> to cu i uraditi cim mi se zavrsi dl.
<Crnorizac> U svakom slucaju mislim da vise necu kupovati racunare kod Gigatrona
<promis> eh. pa to se nikad ne zna.
<Crnorizac> nije samo to
<promis> ne sećam se da li sam nekad kupio nešto kod njih
<Crnorizac> mozda i nisu losi, ali moje dosadasnje iskustvo nije bas ok. ne znam da li su krivi ili ne
<promis> poslednja dva računara što sam kupio su bili polovnjaci
<promis> nisam skoro kupovao nove komponete
<alibaba-> a oces skoro da kupujes ponovo polovne
<Crnorizac> Uh, ja razmisljam da kada budem imao vise para prodam ovu RAM memoriju i kupim nesto bolje
<Crnorizac> ako neko uopste hoce da je kupi
<promis> pa hteo bih alibaba
<promis> ali me sada zanima i3
<alibaba-> a hoces procesor jel
<promis> pa, i3, MB, RAM
<Crnorizac> Da li ste imali mozda problem sa netom sinoc?
<promis> nisam primetio
<alibaba-> ni ja
<alibaba-> i3 ide na 775 jel
<promis> ne on je na 11...
<Crnorizac> Kad bih imao nekog komsiju sa ADSL. Nisam bio siguran da mi sve radi kako treba
<promis> zato moram da menjam i MB (majčinska ploča)
<alibaba-> 1136 cini mi se
<promis> ima ga za 2 varjante
<promis> skontao sam da je to jako dobar procesor
<promis> probao sam kod druga jedan na 3GHz
<promis> i duplo je brži od mog c2d na 2.33GHz
<promis> a cena mu je najbolja u odnosu na ove i5 i i7
<alibaba-> ja sam na 775 jos uvek
<alibaba-> pa za oko 100 eura moze da se kupi?
<promis> nije ni mnogo skup kao nov
<promis> da za manje od 100€
<alibaba-> pa bolji je od c2d sigurno
<promis> pa treba mi jedno 300€ za ono što sam mislio, ako kupujem novo
<alibaba-> evo ja ti mogu preporuciti neki iz q9xxx seije
<promis> i3, MB, 4GB ram, gtx460
<alibaba-> ja imam gtx450
<alibaba-> 4gb rama na 1066 geila black dragon
<promis> ili možda nju, ne sečam se sad
<promis> nemogu ja na moju pliču da stavljam quad
<alibaba-> igras igrice
<Crnorizac> gtx460, zna neko nesto o problemima koja je imala ova kartica sa OpenGL-om
<promis> ne igram nešto igre
<alibaba-> pa moras plocu da menjas svakako
<promis> ali mi treba zbog računice
<promis> te gt4xxx imaju dosta cuda jezgrada
<promis> a nisu preterano skupe
<promis> stim što bi morao sigurno i napajanje da promenim z ajače
<alibaba-> aha, one vuku posebno  iz napajanja uglavnom
<alibaba-> i to mislim posteno da vuku al nisam siguran bas tacno koliko
<promis> oko 150w
<promis> ima na sajtu neka specifikacija
<promis> a i slabo ima igrica za linux koje traže grafiku
<alibaba-> apsolutno
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-29
<vladap> \o/
<profiler1982> uklonio sam empathy. pa da li smem da uklonim i telepathy kompletno
<profiler1982> ima li ko ideju?
<milosb793> Добро вече.
<milosb793> Има ли кога?
<profiler1982> ima
<milosb793> Може ли ми неко рећи како инсталирати неки преузети програм, који је отпакован, или док је упакован у зип архиви. Такође и .тз
<Atlantic777> Verovatno misliš na tar.gz arhivu.
<Atlantic777> Ima više varijanti, najverovatno je je da imaš source pa treba da pokreneš configure skriptu, pokreneš make da ga kompajliraš i make install da ga instaliraš.
<Atlantic777> Druga varijanta je da imaš neki izvršni fajl koji pokreće installer.
<Atlantic777> A moje pitanje je, šta to instaliraš peške i zašto?
<milosb793> Јесте, то :)
<milosb793> Скинуо сам неки виџет, транслејтор. Била је зип архива, а кад сам отпаковао, онда има неколико фајлова у фолдеру.
<Atlantic777> Aham, ako je widget u pitanju, možda treba samo da ga raspakuješ u neki poseban folder.
<Atlantic777> Možeš li da mi daš link do mesta gde si to skinuo pa da pogledam šta tačno treba da se uradi?
<milosb793> Хвала пуно на доброј вољи.
<milosb793> Ево тренутак.
<milosb793> http://www.glx-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=8
<milosb793> Скрулуј(те) доле, пише Транслатор
<Atlantic777>  	24
<Atlantic777> How to install a third-party applet?
<Atlantic777> Simply drag and drop a link (or the image) into your dock.
<Atlantic777> Pročitao si ovo?
<Atlantic777> Imaš cairo dock?
<milosb793> Нисам каиро.. Имам обичан dock..
<milosb793> Или је то тај..
<milosb793> Углавном, ја сам га привукао мом доку, и преузео га је.
<Atlantic777> Ne, verovatno imaš unity launcher.
<milosb793> ахаа
<Atlantic777> Nisam siguran koliko je pametno pakovati cario dock na unity.
<milosb793> Ако ви сматрате да није, нећу.
<milosb793> Поготово то што сам 2Д корисник.
<Atlantic777> Možda onda nije loša ideja da probaš xubuntu ili čak lubuntu.
<milosb793> Радо, али не свиђа ми се њихов дизајн..
<Atlantic777> Dizajn može da se ispegla samo tako. :)
<Atlantic777> Nekoliko primera za xfce
<Atlantic777> http://labor-liber.org/images/linux/xfce.jpg
<Atlantic777> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K_Khk7614Uc/TXZEQGNdQRI/AAAAAAAAAYQ/UhjW9ZnzTeU/s400/xfce-20110308.png
<Atlantic777> i ovo
<Atlantic777> http://www.23hq.com/23666/2884987_f06af832d6ea3156cfb6527ec0150cfe_standard.jpg
<Atlantic777> http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/360/1/a/__new___xfce_menu_by_netonardin-d4k953a.png
<Atlantic777> http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2011/231/a/b/xfce_desk_by_akashasia-d474ywe.png
<Atlantic777> Nije dovoljno dobro? :)
<milosb793> Извињавам се пуно што тек сад одговарам.
<milosb793> Хвала на предлозима.
<milosb793> ова је најбоља http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2011/231/a/b/xfce_desk_by_akashasia-d474ywe.png
<milosb793> где могу скинути xfce и постоји ли на некој страници како средити овако? :)
<profiler1982> xfce imas u software center
<profiler1982> samo taj dok dole nema veze sa xfce i onaj conky
<milosb793> Хвала! :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-30
 * vladap is away: off time
 * vladap is back (gone 00:02:55)
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-02
<tha-Infamous> na kom sam kanalu bio malopre?
<maletaski> ajoj
<maletaski> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<maletaski> :p
<tha-Infamous> xD
<brok> ima li nekoga od admina ili kordinatora sa Ubuntu RS-a?
<maletaski> ima
<maletaski> reci brok
<brok> maletaski
<maletaski> da
<brok> aj časkom na private
<maletaski> aj
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-03
<joostvb> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-04
<profiler1982> join #zdroid
<profiler1982> otvorio mali kanal svoj
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-31
<lola_> dungodung: vidim da ste postigli visoke rezultate na wikpedia:)
<dungodung> da da
<lola_> vrlo dobro i pozitivno 'naravno to je tvoja zasluga:)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-01
 * mosad lugonsi su anonimusi! Vrse napad na Izrail! Krvavo ce da plate! Atlantic777 ;(! pozdravi milobita!;(amen!  /me lugonsi su anonimusi! Vrse napad na Izrail! Krvavo ce da plate! Atlantic777 ;(! pozdravi milobita!;(amen!
<mosad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-30
<in1t3r> tisina?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-31
<in1t3r> o/
<tilda_> o/
<tilda_> :)
<in1t3r> O/
<shiva__> o/ pretty quiet here
<in1t3r> pwnd, tilda_ otkud vi na ubuntu-rs kanalu :o)
<pwnd> in1t3r, pa oduvek sam ovde
<pwnd> kad god sam online
<in1t3r> aha ok
<in1t3r> nisam primetio ali ni ja ne visim ovde cesto :)
<pwnd> in1t3r, znc sam isključio pa možda zato
<in1t3r> aha ok
<in1t3r> pwnd, hoces na mumble mozda?
<in1t3r> Neko za mumble?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-02
<in1t3r> \\o//
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-04
<Bash1711> Ekipa, imam jedno pitanje
<Bash1711> hteo bih da instaliram ubuntu na nov laptop sa ssd-om
<Bash1711> jel imaju neka dodatna podesavanja za ssd, ili to resava Ubuntu?
<Bash1711> predlog particija: / 30gb  ;   swap 8gb    ;   home - ostatak
<Sljamka> Zdravo
<Sljamka> Kako najlakse da instalitam Ubuntu na usb
<Sljamka> Da bude kompletan sistem da Moze da se unapredjuje I da Cuva unapredjenja i izmene
#ubuntu-rs 2017-08-02
<nikolam> I.. kakvu masinu kupiti ovih dana (ukljucujuci polovne) a da ono, nije zastarelo ili bar jeste novo s garancijom
<nikolam> u stvari novo ne polovno. samo s garancijom
<obrut> sta ces vrtit na masini ?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-07-30
<alice_> hej
<alice_> ima koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-02
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> pozdravte mi BManojlovica ;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> hvala ti:)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-04
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> kod mene malo veselo:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am_lbw6Qq00
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEZx3tZwrUs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPC1F5mObsI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvdtCZR4hY
<milobit-> odo dodo
 * milobit- ima jedna picka koja se na mene nakacila;(
